
Could be Microsoft's most important product in 2020. If it works - kjaftaedi
https://www.cnet.com/features/this-could-be-microsofts-most-important-product-in-2020-if-it-works/
======
karmelapple
Did I miss the argument for why this approach is superior to paper ballots?

Is it because there’s a QR code, and a human-readable printout of your choices
that you take home? If so, doesn’t this introduce the danger of someone
standing outside the voting place intimidating people to show their results?

